# Hat with TOO much sex appeal.



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

I hand knit my baby bro an 1898 Seaman's hat. He said while the hat was practical it lacked sex appeal.
So, I MK this hat and wrote on the attached card: Maybe this hat will give your balding 60 yr old head enough sex appeal.
I haven't heard from him yet.

Sorry the pics are so large.


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

LOL, adorable


----------



## priscillapaisley (Jul 29, 2015)

I 'm still laughing


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

Too cute!


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

That is so funny!!!


----------



## elliekluge (Feb 11, 2015)

Love a woman with a sense of humor! My husband almost fell out of his chair when I showed him the hat, but said he would love to wear it!


----------



## NanBasKnit (Oct 4, 2013)

So funny!!! Very nice work, too!! You have a great sense of humor


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

You did a very nice job knitting, and arent those the most friendly deer?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That should do it!


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

You little dickens. The hat is so cute. Hope your brother appreciates it.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

See, even critters have same sex marriages!


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

Those naughty reindeer keep having fun!!

I downloaded the punchcard last year, but haven't been brave enough to knit it up yet.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

I'd love to know his response to that one,


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

deer deer!


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

Too funny. What yarn did you use on the second one. I love that shade of brown.


----------



## Kamari56 (Jan 7, 2016)

Haha .....awesome!


----------



## MShiers (Jan 22, 2015)

I made this hat "reversible" in, of course, the hunters orange color. This was on one side and the other side was a nice demur little buck .... lol

That way it could be worn either way.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

knitteerli said:


> See, even critters have same sex marriages!


I had to look closely to see that the "bottom" animal had fewer antlers than the "top" one. Don't think that's a same sex adventure!


----------



## subtlewitch (Sep 30, 2012)

Too funny! I love it &#128522;


----------



## tyger777 (Apr 17, 2011)

Love your hats


----------



## ancientone (Dec 5, 2014)

OMG what a great response


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

This is so funny!!


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

I am going to go out on a limb here and say your brother has run into your sense of humour a time or two over the years. I'd love to know what his response is. 
My brother would have to try to "get even" ...lol


----------



## jrstuart (Feb 19, 2014)

Haha! 
cute!!!!!


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

Very Funny! I like your knitting.


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

A great laugh for the first thing in the morning.


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Funny!


----------



## Deanne (Jul 21, 2011)

I made this hat for my son in law who is a hunter.
It was the hit of Christmas day. Everyone loved it and made for much laughter


----------



## 1grammyshouse (May 16, 2014)

Too funny, and yes, it certainly has sex appeal. Would love to know his response.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Both hats are great! I agree with your brother. The 1898 Seaman's hat does not look good on everyone. But I've seen lots of people pulling it off, wearing it well.

The brother-sister sparring at your family events might be fun to listen in on. I know we have lots of fun besting each other at our get-togethers. Our brains remain active just thinking up come-backs. So, be ready! LOL!!!


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Gee, I've never seen deer playing leap frog before!


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

lol very nice hat


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

Shows a great sense of humor. I would wear it!


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

Perfect!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

To funny, great hat


----------



## suedenie (Nov 15, 2015)

I love the humping reindeer, its soooooo funny, even my husband smiled!!!!! is it your own pattern. My sides are hurting, I've laughed so much. I'm 60 this year should I put my order in now.. Is there a christmas jumper to go with it.


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh my God! As I was reading what you had written I was thinking, "How do you make a hat sexy?" When I scrolled down got a look at your hat I burst out laughing. Great way to take the soup out of his sails. Too funny! Your hat is perfect in more ways than one.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

priscillapaisley said:


> I 'm still laughing


Me too!! GREAT story!!!In the 80-90's - had a wholesale knitting design business in Vail..a similar pattern was one of my best sellers,named it Loving Reindeer....knitted on a black background,with neon lime reindeer,along with some additional FI design in neon pink..couldn't keep up with the orders!!!

The Telluride Ski Team like it so well - they used my pattern for their Ski Team hats...I wrote them a letter - told them I felt complimented by heir "borrowing MY pattern".Chose to be positive instead of negative.

BTW Please note - BOTH reindeer have horns!! VBG!!!Makes it even funnier,I think.People usually think of a doe and buck/bull...Never in all those years did I ever hear any comment about all the horns....


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> I had to look closely to see that the "bottom" animal had fewer antlers than the "top" one. Don't think that's a same sex adventure!


Does usually don't have horns,at least they are NOT supposed to...goats,both sexes do grow horns tho - unless they are polled.Then neither sex can have no horns - it's in the genetics.


----------



## ladyhoffer (Oct 5, 2012)

Lol!!I would love to know where you got the pattern, I so want to make this for my husband!!!


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

That's sexy!


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

mamatina said:


> Lol!!I would love to know where you got the pattern, I so want to make this for my husband!!!


I googled "mating deer pattern" .


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

According to WiKi: 
Reindeer vary considerably in colour and size. In most populations, both sexes grow antlers annually, but females lack antlers in a few. Antlers are typically larger on males.


----------



## shirleyrothery (Dec 22, 2012)

I understand from man here in East Sussex, UK who has some reindeer, that the males lose their horns earlier in the year, but the females keep theirs through the winter and still have them at Christmas.
Meant to say antlers not horns. sorry.


----------



## priscillapaisley (Jul 29, 2015)

shirleyrothery said:


> I understand from man here in East Sussex, UK who has some reindeer, that the males lose their horns earlier in the year, but the females keep theirs through the winter and still have them at Christmas.
> Meant to say antlers not horns. sorry.


----------



## priscillapaisley (Jul 29, 2015)

This means that all of Santas reindeer are females!


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

priscillapaisley said:


> This means that all of Santas reindeer are females!


You're thinking too much. :lol:


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

mtnmama67 said:


> Me too!! GREAT story!!!In the 80-90's - had a wholesale knitting design business in Vail..a similar pattern was one of my best sellers,named it Loving Reindeer....knitted on a black background,with neon lime reindeer,along with some additional FI design in neon pink..couldn't keep up with the orders!!!
> 
> The Telluride Ski Team like it so well - they used my pattern for their Ski Team hats...I wrote them a letter - told them I felt complimented by heir "borrowing MY pattern".Chose to be positive instead of negative.
> 
> ...


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

Great hat


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

Where can I get that pattern? I showed it to a friend and she wants me to make one for her brother.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

malfrench said:


> Where can I get that pattern? I showed it to a friend and she wants me to make one for her brother.


Hand knit or machine knit? This is MK.


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

still rolling on the floor laughing.Way to go. cant get much sexier than that. Hope it appealed


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

:thumbup: Too funny and very clever!


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

knitteerli said:


> See, even critters have same sex marriages!


I think female reindeer also have antlers...I could be wrong, but I think I just saw that on one of the Alaska tv shows.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

malfrench said:


> Where can I get that pattern? I showed it to a friend and she wants me to make one for her brother.


Here's one:
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Mander/fornicating-deer-chart


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

BobnDejasMom said:


> Here's one:
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Mander/fornicating-deer-chart


Here we go:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/copulating-elk-mens-trigger-fingerless-gloves

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/frolicking-deer-hat


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

BobnDejasMom said:


> I think female reindeer also have antlers...I could be wrong, but I think I just saw that on one of the Alaska tv shows.


Yes, that's what I thought too. There are deer in Northern California and Southern Oregon where the females have antlers, but small compared to the males. As the males get older, they grow larger "racks". Since the name of the pattern used by the OP is called "mating deer" (or reindeer, don't remember now), it would seem that the designer of this particular pattern was depicting a male and female in action, not two males. Did you notice the names of some of the other patterns available? What a hoot!

I, along with everyone else, am waiting anxiously to hear the response of the brother receiving the hat.....if it is repeatable, that is!


----------



## Sheehan (Aug 30, 2015)

love it!


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Cute hats!


----------



## shirleyrothery (Dec 22, 2012)

malfrench said:


> Where can I get that pattern? I showed it to a friend and she wants me to make one for her brother.


Scan the Cat has a freebie for machine knitting:

http://www.scanthecat.com/assets/applets/BEANIE.pdf


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

That's great Boots. :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## stitcherann (Feb 3, 2011)

Actually laughing out loud!!.


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

What a great sense of humor you have. And where did you ever find such a pattern? Terrific job.
SORRY, took a minute to read all comments and realized patterns available.


----------



## Anrobertsn (Sep 23, 2014)

Hysterical!


----------



## momannette (Nov 12, 2011)

too funny!!


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

Christmas is over. Time for elephants. 
:lol:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Maryknits513 said:


> Christmas is over. Time for elephants.
> :lol:


Oh boy, here we go folks! :lol:


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Maryknits513 said:


> Christmas is over. Time for elephants.
> :lol:


 LOL LOL LOL .....


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Too cute!!!


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Maryknits513 said:


> Christmas is over. Time for elephants.
> :lol:


Hey, Mary, try getting THAT one on a 24-stitch punchcard. LOL


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

:thumbup: :lol:


----------

